# Pretty cool Space Dwarf models, maybe could be used as "you-know-what"?



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

http://www.tritex-games.co.uk/store/category.php?id=382

Was searching google for a railgun model to be used for my fluff guard(trying to use magnetic acceleration as a replacement for lasguns and energy weapons, since my fluff guard will be a branch of the human race who perfected projectile weapons....I hate tau for taking the name:threaten.....

Anyway, I found this website with some pretty cool Space Dwarves that could be used as you-know-what proxies or short Imperial Guardsman. Whatever your vice, they look pretty cool.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

...You are forcing me to finish painting my Tyranids....To destroy your Midget threat again....


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Cool minis, man. lol And...... thats what she said.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

If you want some of these go to hasslefree miniatures direct. They are a small family business who do great work. I have bought plenty of stuff from them and they are top notch. They call the little ones 'Grimm' and they have quite a range.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

indeed hasslefree have an awesome selection of minis for such a small business


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Very cool.


----------

